# Is it normal?



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

So, we're obsessed.

We talk about him all the time and just sit around looking at him and saying how handsome he is. How athletic and great and smart.

I go diving and spend half the time thinking about our pup and my wife at home.

My wife gushes to everyone that will listen constantly about the boy and dog training stuff lol

Someone please tell us this is normal lol

Pics on 5 month birthday 😂


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

Ahhhhhh so handsome! Congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It will only get stronger.
I remember a friend of mine had Golden Retrievers, back when there was no way I could own a large dog, because of my work and living arrangements.
I told her my dream dog was a German Shepherd. I’ll never forget her reply: “I could never own one, I can’t handle that kind of intensity.”
She was talking about the relationship with the dog, not about his energy.

Many years later, I understood what she meant.
We bond with them not only because of how they bond with us, but because of the difficulty of raising a GSD. To quote someone on this board: “There are dogs, and then there are German Shepherds.”
The first one is a steep learning curve, that’s for sure.
Years later, when your dog is mature and trained and understands what you want without even a verbal command, you can come here and chuckle at the new puppy owners flipping out. And you will give great advice, and absolutely feel good about having accomplished so much with your GSD.

Enjoy your boy.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> It will only get stronger.
> I remember a friend of mine had Golden Retrievers, back when there was no way I could own a large dog, because of my work and living arrangements.
> I told her my dream dog was a German Shepherd. I’ll never forget her reply: “I could never own one, I can’t handle that kind of intensity.”
> She was talking about the relationship with the dog, not about his energy.
> ...


That's such a lovely way of putting it. 👍


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You are new parents. It’s perfectly normal. That fish is bigger than he is! Did he catch it?


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> You are new parents. It’s perfectly normal. That fish is bigger than he is! Did he catch it?


Lol, no I shot it and thought he'd find it interesting 😅


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

It is decidedly NOT normal and I recommend that you hand him in, post haste- for the benefit of your own good health!

USA German shepherd collection address to follow.



Enjoy him & embrace the madness.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Won’t work.
That puppy only understands the Kiwi accent, mate 🤣


chuckd said:


> recommend that you hand him in, post haste- for the benefit of your own good health!
> 
> USA German shepherd collection address to follow.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

LOL!! 🤣


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Na, kiwi accent. We all feel the same, and we like to think we're normal. One of my daughters has 2 cats, that's a different kind of normal.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

How many photos of him do you have on your phone? Is he your background screen?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dunkirk said:


> Na, kiwi accent.


Oops.
That’s what I get for not zooming in on the flag... thanks for pointing that out, off to correct.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Won’t work.
> That puppy only understands the Kiwi accent, mate 🤣


There's only four stars in my Southern Cross!!! 😊


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

It all happened so fast lol


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Dunkirk said:


> How many photos of him do you have on your phone? Is he your background screen?


Honestly? 500 minimum


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Dunkirk said:


> Na, kiwi accent.


Accunt


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

Haha! I agree with Sunflowers...it will only get stronger! I show anyone and everyone pics of my girls without shame.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I've over 2000 photos, but I recently did a cull.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

😂 Wotta weirdo


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

I haven't even got my new pup (third but only do one at a time) and already everyone is sick of me telling them how far beyond any other breed in the world she will be ! I really don't think they believe me when I try and explain that they are actually able to demonstrate advanced problem solving skills that you _never even taught them _that's how smart and special they are. Or that they are fantastic and loving family pets who are generally amazing with kids. I could go on and on .... so ya I'd say totally normal. 
Your boy is so handsome !
Tell us more... (teeheehee - evil laugh)


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> I haven't even got my new pup (third but only do one at a time) and already everyone is sick of me telling them how far beyond any other breed in the world she will be ! I really don't think they believe me when I try and explain that they are actually able to demonstrate advanced problem solving skills that you _never even taught them _that's how smart and special they are. Or that they are fantastic and loving family pets who are generally amazing with kids. I could go on and on .... so ya I'd say totally normal.
> Your boy is so handsome !
> Tell us more... (teeheehee - evil laugh)


Just before, despite having been run ragged at lunchtime, he was whining a bit. So, I decided on a cheeky sprint at the park:

I was sitting atop a hill in springtime bloom remarking on how beautiful my boy was frollicking in the muddy creek at the base of said hill. Really having a brilliant time and I thought, "What a special and unique creature I have the pleasure to behold." 

Then his attention turned to me and he bounded along and terror took hold. I realised my fate. "FFS." I said when he crashed into me with the love of a thousand hearts, soaking me from head to toe in stinking mud and licking me in the face. I walked home with him covered in mud and wearing no shoes past a church service.

Life is such a blessing.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, yes, 
I don’t know if he has crashed into your chin or lip yet. Recently I got such an under the chin head butt from Rolf that I literally saw stars. A true uppercut. And then I sat there and laughed. 
In our circles, this is known as “dog abuse.”🤣


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> Oh, yes,
> I don’t know if he has crashed into your chin or lip yet. Recently I got such an under the chin head butt from Rolf that I literally saw stars. A true uppercut. And then I sat there and laughed.
> In our circles, this is known as “dog abuse.”🤣


Done that! 
Enjoy your pup, @MyWifeIsBoss He looks amazing and good luck!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Honestly? 500 minimum


...and how you know you’ve really got it bad, is when half of them are crap but you still refuse to delete them


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Whether at home or going to the beach and the only thing I am looking at are my dogs; admiring their looks and movements and feeling that love for them. My hubby feels ignored sometimes. So yes, you are completely normal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Fodder said:


> ...and how you know you’ve really got it bad, is when half of them are crap but you still refuse to delete them


I feel guilty deleting their pictures


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The 3rd photo is dead sexy 


Sunflowers said:


> Oh, yes,
> I don’t know if he has crashed into your chin or lip yet. Recently I got such an under the chin head butt from Rolf that I literally saw stars. A true uppercut. And then I sat there and laughed.
> In our circles, this is known as “dog abuse.”🤣


Speaking of seeing starts, Rogan is a crotch head-butter


----------



## krodriguez (Jan 14, 2019)

So happy for you! I have a hard time shutting up about my boy. I'm completely head over heels for this breed and it sounds like you are too! Congrats on your beautiful baby! Here's a picture of my Oakley baby (don't mind the mess, we are doing renovations!)


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

WNGD said:


> The 3rd photo is dead sexy
> 
> 
> Speaking of seeing starts, Rogan is a crotch head-butter


Ray is a hardcore crotch sniffer. It's like he thinks my junk is made of Big Macs or something 😂

#eaud'homme



wolfy dog said:


> I feel guilty deleting their pictures


They know.


----------

